# Info on 350Z 6 Speed (etc)?



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Anyone know if the dimensions of this can be made to work with the L28 easily enough? Is it so different that it would be extensive modding to make it work, beyond an adapter plate, input shaft change or etc?

I am not terribly familiar with these blocks, or the newer engines much at all, but figured I'd toss the question out before the inevitable T56 swap down the road.

I'd just like to see some more gear than the 5 speed/R200 will allow me.


----------

